# Hello from PA, USA - Take 2!!!



## MissHoney (Apr 17, 2016)

So problems with my account - Admins asked me to make a new one.

I'm from SW PA. Had 3 hives, lost all three to cold starve/ small population over the winter. New packages on order. Probably going to requeen them as soon as possible with Mite Mauler Queens, and up the game on the mite management this year. Oh, and make the jump to officially registering the business side, since the local Farmer's Market has asked about stocking the honey. 

And : :banana: because it's my daughter's favorite fruit. Cheers!


----------



## MissHoney (Apr 17, 2016)

Just for fun.... My last name doesn't roll off the tongue very well. One of my students stumbled one day and called me 'Miss Honey' instead. We laughed, and then they found out that I kept honeybees.

The name stuck.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome again!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

Had the same (three hives only, three dead-outs) thing in 2015-2016. I sympathize.

Consider all tax consequences. Some report difficulty in maintaining profitability 3 of 5 yrs to get the straightforward business presumption. If you do not expect profitability this year, you may be making it harder to meet the test. The test is apparently not a hard and fast requirement, but may be worth considering. I don't pretend to know tax issues. Treat me as knowing nothing but providing a hint for research.


----------



## MissHoney (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm not expecting the whole profit thing to even break even really, but I have to go through the paperwork, and naming business in order to sell at the market.


----------

